
Google open sources library to generate CLIs - reubensutton
https://github.com/google/python-fire
======
sashk
3 years ago -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13793549](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13793549)

------
jmiskovic
Neat! It can even generate bash & fish completion scripts for your python
code.

